# Nokia C1 help



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, I just accidently dropped a heavy object on my Nokia C1 phone, it turned off and now I cant turn it back on, nothing happens. I tried to connect charger but still nothing happens.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sadly it sounds like you bricked the phone quite possibly damaged the board


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok I understand  Is there anything I can do to see if thats it or if I can fix it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have any experience with phones since your working with very small parts it may be very different from a pc or laptop.A service manual may be hard to locate never had to look for one .the fact you cannot get power to it indicates breakage, personally I would call it dead and move on.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You might have more luck here Download All Nokia C1-01 Hardware Problems Repair Solutions - GSM PAKISTAN


----------

